# November report w/pics



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

OK...curiousity has gotten the best of me. T-Casts what the hell happened to you that you can't fish till next year? I know it's none of mine or anyone elses business, but I'm sure I'm not alone in feeling bad for you and am curious about why??


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

live2fishdjs said:


> OK...curiousity has gotten the best of me. T-Casts what the hell happened to you that you can't fish till next year? I know it's none of mine or anyone elses business, but I'm sure I'm not alone in feeling bad for you and am curious about why??


I'm a supervisor at an injection molding company. Since I used to be a set up tech prior to moving into supervision about 10 years ago, I'll frequently jump in and help my techs with mold changes, processing, etc. Anyway, I was working on a mold change a few weeks ago and the hoist I was using failed and a 1400 lb mold came down and crushed my right hand. Smasho el crusho. So yeah, my right wrist and hand are gonna be f'ed for quite some time!


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

Wowsers...Sorry to hear that. I wish you the best and hopefully a good and speedy recovery.


----------



## Raymond S. (Nov 12, 2005)

T-Casts. Not to make light of your situation because it is definitely one that merits pity, however I too work in an injection molding facility and I can one up ya. We had a guy in the toolroom who was laying down about a 16"x24" A-plate, if you can picture it on it's side he was laying it down towards himself so it would be flat. Well, as he leaned it towards himself the bottom slid out from under and yep, you guessed it, it all came crashing down. Well I'll give you a guess as to what was underneath it when it finally hit the table...and it wasn't his hand. Let's just say they called him "hammerhead" after that.

True story...


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

Ouch! :yikes: Hope its a quick recovery.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

TC, sorry to hear that! Keep your chin up...through all adversity...comes opportunity!! You can still fish with a modified cane-pole and tip-ups can't ya?? Glad you can still type!! Take care!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I'll be back at it at some point--but I most certainly appreciate everyone's kind words! Sorry though--didn't mean to hijack this thread, so back to the point--nice pics! :lol:


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

Great report maybe the best of the year here, sorry to hear of accident TC, best of wishes for a speedy recovery and back to your outdoor pursuits.



BG


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Raymond S. said:


> T-Casts. Not to make light of your situation because it is definitely one that merits pity, however I too work in an injection molding facility and I can one up ya. We had a guy in the toolroom who was laying down about a 16"x24" A-plate, if you can picture it on it's side he was laying it down towards himself so it would be flat. Well, as he leaned it towards himself the bottom slid out from under and yep, you guessed it, it all came crashing down. Well I'll give you a guess as to what was underneath it when it finally hit the table...and it wasn't his hand. Let's just say they called him "hammerhead" after that. True story...


Yup, it's happened to more than one die-maker/machinist that has tried to man-handle a plate of steel without utilizing handling holes. Loose-fitting shop-pants don't offer much protection when gravity pulls that plate down and smashes the head so flat it looks like a spade-drill! I heard of one guy that did this and he passed-out from the pain but didn't hit the floor because the steel plate had him pinned by his tally-whacker.
I too hope that Mr Hutch will recover soon, not being able to fish must be very frustrating. Nice pics and a great thread.


----------



## Steelhead Addict (Dec 16, 2004)

All, 

thanks for all the nice compliments. I've got a few extra pics from earlier this year. (sorry Hutch...payback for hijacking the thread  ). 

Remember when the leaves where still on the trees and the steelhead where biting?

Not all are fish porn...but I like them anyway.


*Chrome Hen*









*Sunrise*










*Moon set*









*Juvenile Eagle eating a bugle trout*










*Pops fighting a steelhead*










*Dad's steelhead*


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Sorry Hutch? Oh no--the fish in those pics are lovely. However, if you keep posting pics of spots where I fish in those lower rivers, then this thread isn't the only thing I'm gonna hijack. I'm a man on the edge right now and haven't fished in a month--God help you all when my supply of painkillers runs out. I've passed you on the river, it's not hard to figure out who's who out there. Especially when they have a white Johnson outboard and they fish the same way I do...cough, cough...baitcasters for bobber fishing...cough, cough. You never know when I might snap so you might want to look over your shoulder every time you hear a smaller jet roaring upriver. One of these days it might just be manned by a madman with one good arm loaded with a boat full of C4. BOOM! Then none of us will be fishing again. :evilsmile:lol:


----------



## Henner (Nov 8, 2004)

I love that chrome... Sorry to hear about your buddies dog.


----------



## Steelhead Addict (Dec 16, 2004)

thousandcasts said:


> One of these days it might just be manned by a madman with one good arm loaded with a boat full of C4. BOOM! Then none of us will be fishing again. :evilsmile:lol:


Put posts like that on the Internet....you might end up on on a list at the NSA...if you aren't already on one. once you get all put back together, you might have black helicopters following you around the river.


You might consider a more subtle approach...like the window lickers we ran into this weekend. I thought these guys were going to low hole us. instead they motor through where we were fishing...our floats only a few yards from their boat. suddenly they get their lines out and start to hot shot the very water we were fishing. 

We were so shocked by this blatant display of low mental capacity, we just laughed it off...we wore that part of the run out before they got there...so i guess it was better than being low holed.

It was something to see. I think the comment was "is it still salmon season?" or "duh-ta-duh"


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Steelhead Addict said:


> Put posts like that on the Internet....you might end up on on a list at the NSA...if you aren't already on one. once you get all put back together, you might have black helicopters following you around the river.
> 
> 
> You might consider a more subtle approach...like the window lickers we ran into this weekend. I thought these guys were going to low hole us. instead they motor through where we were fishing...our floats only a few yards from their boat. suddenly they get their lines out and start to hot shot the very water we were fishing.
> ...


Amazing isn't it? Well, "amazing" isn't the real word I had in mind, but this is a family site. :lol: I'll bet there wasn't a lot of traffic either, so that makes it even more "messed" up. 25 miles of river and you get guys right on top of you...what fun! :lol:


----------



## Steelhead Addict (Dec 16, 2004)

thousandcasts said:


> Amazing isn't it? Well, "amazing" isn't the real word I had in mind, but this is a family site. :lol: I'll bet there wasn't a lot of traffic either, so that makes it even more "messed" up. 25 miles of river and you get guys right on top of you...what fun! :lol:


 
yep...3 boats in a very long stretch of water. I suspect these guys are a one trick pony. they must have caught one fish there last year or something.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

TC, Surely you've been writing a new book during your hiatus from fishing? Would the title be "Successfully fishing the C4 Fly"? May I be the first to purchase it when you get it published? You could write a sequel titled "1,001 Ways To Catch More Fish With WD-40"!! What'cha think?


----------

